# help on case fans



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi.. im sure there are a lot of experts here regarding fans..

i was about to buy this fan --> http://www.vizo.com.tw/front/product/get_product_detail/38/5 for 2 pieces... to be placed in my case to be act as an intake and exhaust...

i want to ask if the this fan will be good? i want to be quality and dun want to regret in buying things.. if this fan is not good, can u tell me what fan wuld be great? i want a 120mm and have LED Lights.. thanx..btw, if this fans is fine.. ill just go straight in buying it... please do consider the RPM and airflows and etc which is best for me ...

Regards


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Very loud and slightly inefficient too.
Try one of these for intake,
and one of these for exhaust.
Whilst on spec the exhaust fan above is pegged to be loud, just look at the amount of hot air it can suck out of your system, 76.3 CFM!!
If you have room to, or there is a fan hole there, put the intake fan between your HDDs and the front panel, the extra air being wafted over these will no doubt increase their lifespan.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Personally, I like the Antec 120mm fans. They can be purchased with either plain or LED display (I love the blue one) colors. My preference is the 3 speed models where you can regulate their speed with a little switch and they are very reasonable in price.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

stressfreesoul and tumbleweed36 : thanx for ur recommendations there, well guess i dont have to buy the vizo fans then.. i wish that i cud find any of those brand fans uve mentioned, however here in my place, theres lack of choices of brand available.. anyway thanx again.. ill try to get the fans recommended.. (esp. the antec since its got BLUE&GREEN LED ) from overseas...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Surely mail order is an option? I buy almost all my hardware from eBay and the Egg etc. It rarely costs more than visiting the local computer shop.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

well ur idea is great.. i'll try to find a very good place to buy and send the items especially for my country (which is kinda hard) :sigh: ebay and egg doesnt works..


----------

